# I recovered in a few days - you can recover EASILY and QUICKLY



## Marielvire

Hey guys,

First, sorry if I make any mistakes in English since I'm not a native speaker.

This is my story of recovery from derealization and trust me: you CAN recover and you can recover quickly!

I am writing this to encourage people because I know how you feel and I know it's horrible, but you can go back to normal as soon as you understand what's going on with you and stop worrying about it.

*What happened to me: *

A week and a half ago, I went on a trip to Amsterdam. I had the stupid idea of eating a space cake without knowing at all that the effects of it could be EXTREMELY STRONG. I never smoke (either cigarettes or pot), but I was curious, I was in Amsterdam, so I decided to give it a try being completely ignorant of what it could do to me. It was like a bomb for my system, because pot in Amsterdam is extremely strong, when you eat the thing it goes directly into your system, blood, etc, and it's impossible to "go back". But of course, I didn't know that at that time.

At first I started giggling, but quickly the effects were extremely strong and I just wanted it to stop. I had a horrible bad trip with paranoia and panic... I kept thinking "What if I stay like this forever??" Fortunately I was with my boyfriend who calmed me down and took care of me. The day after I was still felling a little bad, but better, and after 24hrs all the effects were gone and I went back to normal... The day after that, my boyfriend went back to the city where we live and I stayed in Amsterdam for the rest of the week because I had to do some historic research there... At the end of the day that day, I suddenly started having the feeling that I was disconnected from reality, as if I was still under the effects of THC. I started worrying, but then I thought "this will go away tomorrow..." The day after I still had that horrible sensation, so I started worrying more and more... And the sensation almost never stopped. Sometimes at night, before sleeping and when I woke up I was feeling normal, but then I started "panicking" of getting that sensation again and as soon as I started worrying about it, I got it back...

I didn't know what was happening to me, I thought that the THC was still on my brain and still doing effects. I started doing research on internet and started freaking out because I read on forums people saying: "I never felt the same again after eating a space cake/smoking weed", or stuff like that. During that research I discovered about DP/DR and I freaked out also because it is often talked about as a "syndrome". So I thought "shit, I triggered a mental health problem in me just by eating a stupid space cake once in my life!!", "when will I recover of that mental health problem??? Maybe never!!"

*Essential things to know: *

- The first thing you need to know is: IT IS NOT A SYNDROME, IT IS NOT A MENTAL HEALTH PROBLEM, is just that your nervous central system is in constant shock and panic of what happened to you (=bad trip), and that's a normal mechanism of defense and survival in your body. It's like you have just seen a tiger and your nervous central system kind of "shuts down" certain fonctionnalities to be able to fight or flee quickly. The problem is that it stays like that because you start worrying about the symptoms. So you are afraid of your fear and it's a vicious circle.

You need to know that is a normal defense mechanism in your body and it's HARMLESS.

- The second thing to know is that YOU CAN RECOVER QUICKLY. When I read that people had been living with this shit for months and years I also started freaking out making things worst because I thought "I cannot live with this for so long! It's like I'm a walking dead! I don't want to live if I have to live with this for so long!" This is not to offend the people who have lived with this for long, I completely understand that you've been though hell guys, but I also imagine it's because you didn't know what was happening to you and because you didn't know the steps to recover. Once you understand what is going out with you and take some steps to recover, you will recover QUICKLY!

- Some people say that this is something that happens to people who have been traumatized about something... Maybe... But in my case I have not the feeling that I have been traumatized at all. I've been through difficult times, but I have always been a very happy person and my life was wonderful before DP/DR and still is!

I read that in order to recover you have to solve personal problems and traumas... Maybe that is the case for some people, but reading it for me made me freak out because is still seeing it as a sort of "mental health problem" that requires a lot of "mental healing" and therefore it would take a LONG time to recover... I started thinking "maybe I have to call my ex-boyfriend and talk about the issues that were not resolved in order to get better..." BULLSHIT! You can recover without having to deal with whatever problems you had with other people. Recovering is not a complicated thing, it's very very SIMPLE!

Maybe you just have to deal with stress in your life (I know I have to) THAT'S IT!

*What helped me recover/some steps to follow: *

- Reading these recovery stories and recommendations:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/51777-recovery-recommendations-stand-up/

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20892-the-holy-grail-of-curing-dpdr/

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/49397-ive-recovered-and-i-want-to-help-you-please-read/

These entries made me realize that I had DP/DR and ACCEPT IT, and realizing that the first thing to do was stop worrying about it and LETTING IT GO!!

So 1) ACCEPT IT (it`s harmless) and 2) LET IT GO!! Think about it as a discomfort, a headache, and just go on with your life! I swear it will start going away. Adopt a "I don't give a fuck" attitude about it! That means: STOP FIGHTING IT!

- Watching these recovery stories:











- Taking L-Theanine (150 mg) which is a component of green tea that helps you relax a lot. It was kind of magical to me. As soon as I took the first pill I started feeling better because it made me relax. I also took a vitamine complex (vitamins B, A, D, zinc, etc) and magnesium.

- Doing EXERCISE, specially CARDIO and HIIT! It's more than magical, I swear. When I was exercising I felt normal instantly again. EXERCISING is ESSENTIAL for recovering quickly.

- Doing YOGA and MEDITATING! I swear that it will also help you A LOT! I was not a yoga-meditating person at all, but with my DP/DR i discovered how good they are! As with exercising when I was doing yoga I was feeling normal instantly.

I did yoga with youtube videos and for meditation I used the app "Smiling Mind".

- As a complement of the yoga and meditation and in order to understand much better how your body, emotions, thoughts, and consciousness works and how you can gain better control over them I read the book "The Power of the Now", by Tolle Eckhart. It also helped me A LOT! Specially since I realized that I could gain control over myself, over bad and negative thinking in a simple manner.

- LIVING MY LIFE. Live your life as if nothing had happened to you, socialize, see your friends, see and talk to your loved ones, see your boyfriend/girlfriend, have sex, have fun! I know that it's easier said than done because you feel you are in a dream-like state. So HAVE FUN in your dream-like state!!

- Don't freak out if you relapse, see it as a PROCESS, it is not a on/off switch situation. In my case I started feeling better and sometimes completely normal when I talked to friends and loved ones, definitely normal when I did exercise and yoga, and then I started having the horrible sensation again, but since I stopped worrying about it (because I understood what it was), it was never that strong again, so I continued with my life and eventually and gradually it went away.

Your central nervous system is a little fragile right now, and it needs COMFORT, so make sure you give him COMFORT, which means giving yourself as much COMFORT as you can.

- So DON'T WORRY, it feels like hell but it's nothing, it WILL GO AWAY QUICKLY!

- Take care of yourself, comfort yourself with: healthy food, people, exercise, yoga, meditation, positive thinking, and I swear to you, YOU WILL RECOVER QUICKLY!! 

I took some days off in order to take care of myself and do all the stuff that makes me feel good and not having to worry about anything. That also helped me. If you can do that, do it! You and your well-being come first! Always!

You will recover quickly but don't make it a goal, DON'T OBSSESS ABOUT RECOVERING QUICKLY. Recovering is all about not worrying, not obssessing about anything. Just think that if you do all these, it will go away by itself!

You can do this!  I swear!

Hugs and comfort to everyone!


----------



## sunjet

So you had DPDR for 10 days?


----------



## Marielvire

Yup! Exactly!


----------



## sunjet

Do you understand that here are people that have this for years. How you explain that.


----------



## Marielvire

Yes, I understand that. I don't know why people have this for years, I am not a specialist neither on this, nor on psychology. I am just a normal person who had this and I just know that I recovered quickly by doing what I describe in this post. DP/DR is just anxiety so I believe you can get rid of your anxiety by doing exercise, yoga, socializing, and all the things I describe in this post. The goal is to stay positive and stop worrying about it.


----------



## Marielvire

King Elliott, thank you very much for your explanations. I understand them perfectly, and I understand that people can have this for a longer time than I did.

I insisted on the "easily and quickly" because it would have helped me read something like that when I was feeling really bad. In my particular case, reading that it was something that could take a long time to heal really made me feel horrible and worry much more. When I saw the story of the guy on youtube who recovered in one day it made me feel good, positive and hopeful. I understand that maybe this is the case for some "lucky ones" but if this can be helpful to those who can identify with my case and my story and to anyone, I'll be really glad


----------



## seafoamocean

Do you believe DP is a "specific type" of anxiety? Or is it no different than generalized anxiety?


----------



## thy

Marielvire said:


> DP/DR is just anxiety


Unfortunately this isn't true.


----------



## Guest

thyRUY said:


> Unfortunately this isn't true.


In most cases it is


----------



## thy

i doubt in most cases it is *just *anxiety. Someone with DP/DR clearly has more going on in their brain than someone with just anxiety, therefore its not *just* anxiety.


----------



## Guest

Its a kind of anixety. or triggered by anxiety


----------



## thy

Timbasse said:


> Its a kind of anixety. or triggered by anxiety


it can be caused by anxiety yes. but you can have no anxiety and have DP.

go to 2 mins 50.


----------



## Guest

I never said that it always comes from anxiety


----------



## thy

Timbasse said:


> I never said that it always comes from anxiety


you said in most cases DP is just anxiety. I disagree

maybe we dont even disagree, anyway it doesnt matter that much


----------



## Guest

statistics suggest that it typically occurs with anxiety, stress or depression. it's not something I invent


----------



## thy

Timbasse said:


> statistics suggest that it typically occurs with anxiety, stress or depression. it's not something I invent


i have no idea what your point is. you need to be clearer about what you are actually saying. there is a difference between a trigger and what keeps it going.

Also, anxiety, stress and depression are different things.


----------



## Marielvire

In my particular case it was anxiety, because as soon as I started relaxing about it, I felt much better. Maybe for other people it isn't, let's just accept that in some cases (and as far as I understand, in most cases) it is anxiety so we can help some people recover. Knowing that it was anxiety for me helped me a lot, maybe it's not the solution for everybody, but it can be a solution for a lot of people. If my recovery story can help those people I'll be happy.


----------



## Alfred Tan

Marielvire said:


> In my particular case it was anxiety, because as soon as I started relaxing about it, I felt much better. Maybe for other people it isn't, let's just accept that in some cases (and as far as I understand, in most cases) it is anxiety so we can help some people recover. Knowing that it was anxiety for me helped me a lot, maybe it's not the solution for everybody, but it can be a solution for a lot of people. If my recovery story can help those people I'll be happy.


Hey Marielvire, my GF looks like facing the same issues too and decides to have temporary break up to me for about three months, now she will feel scare of me and guilty of me, she will not want me to be beside her as she feel not feeling well and scares, that is why she need some time and space to find peace, she keep telling that she want to be herself and don't force her and give her some time and space to do her own things, but she was like never love me before, what should i do guys? Please. i am torturing myself all the time and i am going to crazy soon. help me with some suggestion


----------



## Ningen

I don't think DP can be equated to anxiety even though they may have a very close relationship.


----------



## Alfred Tan

Ningen said:


> I don't think DP can be equated to anxiety even though they may have a very close relationship.


What you are trying to say then >.< Is my gf having DP? Because she don't have any feeling to me at all and she can feel it before that she don know she still can handle the relationship or not while we did not quarrel for anything and that time she said that she love me still.


----------



## katiej

alfred. she is probably going through this yes and is feeling numb.if she says she loves you believe her. If she needs space it is better to give her the space. Its hard i know but its important to listen to what shes askin of you for support.


----------



## hopefuluk2

King Elliott said:


> Also your story reminds me of my holiday to Amsterdam with the genders reversed. I went with a girl and for some reason, I decided to go in hard with the drugs like I used to so I took a bunch of tramadol and then smoked some strong weed. I collapsed and had a panic attack in the street.


Did you get your DP right after your trip to Amsterdam and the panic attack? Mine happened three weeks after the panic attack in Amsterdam. I had a lot of stress going on my life too after Amsterdam's trip so sometimes, I don't know whether the reason was the marijuana panic attack or the stress that I had in my life, or both!


----------



## Alfred Tan

katiej said:


> alfred. she is probably going through this yes and is feeling numb.if she says she loves you believe her. If she needs space it is better to give her the space. Its hard i know but its important to listen to what shes askin of you for support.


Katie, you are girl so i guess you would understand the feeling of girl right? But it is quite impossible we loved each other, suddenly she said the feeling gone and she is so afraid of me and dont want to be one on one with me, she need time

and space for about 2 or 3 months for break, let her find peace and find back herself. I remembered that before when we are still together one month ago, she got the weird feeling and she told me if the feeling continue like this she don know

whether she could handle this relationship or not because it is too suffering and she is trying so hard to get me back, and she told me, one day if she really can't really control her feeling anymore, please remember that she is actually love

me that deep. :'(

but what i could not accept is, she can completely do not have any feeling at all, don't want to be in a relationship at this moment. Her family, friends all asked me to wait for her to be better, give her some time and space, when she misses

you or need you she will find me, last thursday i called her and we quarrel and i just dont understand why will like this, she said, nobody understand what she is going through and please give her some time and space, she asked me

not to love her too deep because she will feel so hurt too, ask me to focus on other things, but i am wondering, will she come back to me after she is fully recovered? i should not text her for a few days or weeks for this moment right?

what should i do? i am so sad and worried but i can't do anything. ((


----------



## Guest

INTP_Michael said:


> This really isnt debatable DP is a disorder itself not just anxiety. Reference any Psych textbook its a dissociative disorder.


In most cases it is anixety


----------



## thy

Timbasse said:


> In most cases it is anixety


what do you mean by "it" is anxiety. Are you saying its triggered by anxiety or kept going by anxiety? You need to be more specific. Otherwise you are just repeating crap that you have no basis for. Depersonalisation disorder is a dissociative disorder, its clearly not "just anxiety". You can repeat that mantra as much as you like but it won't make it true.


----------



## Guest

thyRUY said:


> what do you mean by "it" is anxiety. Are you saying its triggered by anxiety or kept going by anxiety? You need to be more specific. Otherwise you are just repeating crap that you have no basis for. Depersonalisation disorder is a dissociative disorder, its clearly not "just anxiety". You can repeat that mantra as much as you like but it won't make it true.


My dp is triggered by panic attacks and im still here because of my constant anixety of the weird feelings. But i am getting better and better as the anixety getting less and less. I never said its allways is anixety. Relax or Piss off i dont talk like shit to yoy


----------



## Guest

Maybe yoy have to relax a bit to get rid of your dp


----------



## Anonymity

This thread is toxic due to the amount of misinformation in here. Although there is some advocacy, the point is, someone new to this condition wouldn't know how to decipher the difference.

This condition is different for everyone, and who really knows if we are even experiencing the same disorder, especially when the duration is significantly different.

I understand you mean well OP, but stating personal experiences as fact will be quite frustrating to the long-term sufferer who has tried everything you mention with little to no improvement.

DP isn't solely anxiety, it may be true for some episodic experiences, but it is not that simple for most, long-term sufferers (which this *disorder* really tends to).


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

I found the Original Post quite thorough in it's advice.

I hear echoed the same elements that have time and time again popped up in recovery stories.

The second time I smoked pot I wad DP'd for ten minutes.

I went on to smoke for 2 years, some months I was smoking 4 times a day.

Then after 2 years of weed abuse, I got dp chronically.

I think what might explain the short duration of this person's DR is the fact that...

...everybody experiences dissociation in the forms of DP or DR or both at some time in their life.

What makes this condition a disorder is the Chronic Duration.

There are many here on this forum who get DP/DR in episodes.

Maybe this person effectively dodged months, years of DPDR by taking fast, proactive action.

Like I said I found the advice as legit.

If you have a problem with the Original Post, then I suggest you go back and replace the duration from days to years, in your mind, and see if you get anything positive from this recovery story.


----------



## Alfred Tan

Alfred Tan said:


> Katie, you are girl so i guess you would understand the feeling of girl right? But it is quite impossible we loved each other, suddenly she said the feeling gone and she is so afraid of me and dont want to be one on one with me, she need time
> 
> and space for about 2 or 3 months for break, let her find peace and find back herself. I remembered that before when we are still together one month ago, she got the weird feeling and she told me if the feeling continue like this she don know
> 
> whether she could handle this relationship or not because it is too suffering and she is trying so hard to get me back, and she told me, one day if she really can't really control her feeling anymore, please remember that she is actually love
> 
> me that deep. :'(
> 
> but what i could not accept is, she can completely do not have any feeling at all, don't want to be in a relationship at this moment. Her family, friends all asked me to wait for her to be better, give her some time and space, when she misses
> 
> you or need you she will find me, last thursday i called her and we quarrel and i just dont understand why will like this, she said, nobody understand what she is going through and please give her some time and space, she asked me
> 
> not to love her too deep because she will feel so hurt too, ask me to focus on other things, but i am wondering, will she come back to me after she is fully recovered? i should not text her for a few days or weeks for this moment right?
> 
> what should i do? i am so sad and worried but i can't do anything. ((
> 
> help me


----------



## PeterMe93

I don't really care what psychiatrists say. They reclassify things all the time..for instance OCD is no longer an anxiety disorder, which I also disagree with.

I agree with OP, DP is kept going by our unwillingness to simply live with it. Anyone who has recovered will tell you they stopped trying to fix themselves and just got on with their lives, resigning themselves to live with the feeling, and then recovered within a few months maybe. Check out Paul David's blog.


----------



## Sean1997-

Dp is incomprehensible at this present moment in time, so I believe there is no helpful input in trying to classify it logically by ones own curiosity. It is what it is, therefore by acknowledging it just as a defensive mechanism or a trauma-associated response there would be no need in trying to regurgitate and debate what dp actually should be classified as. Hopefully in the future there will be more apprehensive studies to allocate a neuro chemically compelling outlook on the dosorder itself that satisfies a criteria and realistic categorisation. However as a sufferer it's best to not dig in too far trying to comprehend something that is not fully understood yet. It may be far more complex than simply a chain reaction consequence of anxiety. Although anxiety and dp can occur simultaneously, they can both occur intrinsically separate from one another. From the degree of symptomatic responses of dp; their diversity and great magnitude there could be sub divisions of the disorder itself.


----------



## Jodie

it is just anxiety! anxiety manifests itself in so many different ways. anyways... convincing yourself that it isn't anxiety is just fuelling your DP to continue on and on.. you really do need to treat it as if its nothing serious to actually recover, and yes it's annoying this guy only had it for 10 days but lets not be dickheads because of jealously. How you handle your DP experience is down to you, how quickly you recover is also down to you... this person obviously went out there and seized their life back very quickly instead of sitting around convincing themselves it was more than anxiety and that they were seriously ill..... no coincidence there.


----------



## JayB

Honestly, i think that anxiety is the true problem in most of the cases with d-people. I know this is only my personal experience, but i can't even imagine what would it be to be depersonalized without feeling any anxiety at all. I wouldn't give a single damn about feeling ''dped'' if i could just relax. Existential questions (manifestation of anxiety) and feelings of strangeness of my self are the things that are killing me right now, but i don't even notice them if i'm calm or 100% distracted. Still, i don't meet the criterias for any of the anxiety disorders. Because yes, you can be very anxious without having a specific disorder, it's not always black or white. I think the only reason i'm still dped to this day (after 10 months) is because i keep freaking out over my symptoms (or at least one particular symptom: feeling like the act of thinking itself is alien).A thought like ''it's weird to see with my eyes'' pops in my head then i obsess over the feeling and i nourish my dp's vicious cycle.


----------



## Jkbobell

This seems spot on to me also. But it's been so long for me I don't know what "normal" feels like. And I don't know how to not give a crap and stop fueling this stuff.



JayB said:


> Honestly, i think that anxiety is the true problem in most of the cases with d-people. I know this is only my personal experience, but i can't even imagine what would it be to be depersonalized without feeling any anxiety at all. I wouldn't give a single damn about feeling ''dped'' if i could just relax. Existential questions (manifestation of anxiety) and feelings of strangeness of my self are the things that are killing me right now, but i don't even notice them if i'm calm or 100% distracted. Still, i don't meet the criterias for any of the anxiety disorders. Because yes, you can be very anxious without having a specific disorder, it's not always black or white. I think the only reason i'm still dped to this day (after 10 months) is because i keep freaking out over my symptoms (or at least one particular symptom: feeling like the act of thinking itself is alien).A thought like ''it's weird to see with my eyes'' pops in my head then i obsess over the feeling and i nourish my dp's vicious cycle.


----------



## JayB

Welp, we are on the same boat lol. I know how you feel. It's been so long that you can't even remember what is a normal thinking pattern and what it feels just to be ''human''. I'm trying hard to adopt a ''i don't give a fuck attitude'' but my symptoms seem to always get the best of me. There are moments i'm just terrified because having an inner voice (which is very loud and seems to not be my own; like i'm just a listener) feels sooo weird (i keep thinking in my head like: ''how the hell can we create words and images in our own head, why didn't i realize how freaking surreal this was before?''). It is so hard to get trough the day when you feel alienated in your own mind at school, work and home.


----------



## NoFluxes

It doesn't seem like your experience was too traumatic, a lot of others feel permanently damaged from their traumas mostly psychologically. It just sounds like you experienced a bad panic attack from the weed, which is very common, and usually doesn't cause long term damage. It's true a lot of members here suffer of a primary mental illness already, underlying anxiety and depression will make DP seem much worse than it really is, I can't agree that DP is just anxiety, but as your anxiety symptoms improve, DP does improve. It's mostly about your thinking patterns, and I'm starting to believe hpa axis dysfunction.

Anyway you are very fortunate to overcome it very quickly, I'm sure the little time you experienced it makes you appreciate life much more now, when you start to feel real and have a sense of self it's the greatest thing. All that's left for you to do now is leave DP as part of your past life, I appreciate that you're trying to give advice to us, but it's very complicated for most of us. I'm however nearly cured, in a sober state I can hardly even notice the symptoms, it did take me 10 months to see major improvements though.


----------



## keat0

King Elliott said:


> I'm happy it didn't become permanent for you but it's important to understand that you clearly don't have a significant predisposition to dissociation. You're one of the many lucky ones who recover from drug-induced DP very quickly. I would've put good money on you recovering within a month no matter what you did. In those without a predisposition, episodic DP induced by drugs is almost always very short-term. Your story can't be extrapolated to the rest of us who are largely suffering with long-term DPD and DP secondary to severe mental health conditions.
> 
> Still, though, congratulations on your recovery. I appreciate you coming here to tell your story. Be thankful you didn't end up with the rest of us!
> 
> Also your story reminds me of my holiday to Amsterdam with the genders reversed. I went with a girl and for some reason, I decided to go in hard with the drugs like I used to so I took a bunch of tramadol and then smoked some strong weed. I collapsed and had a panic attack in the street. I'd never had one before and I thought I was in real trouble so I made her phone the ambulance. The police also parked up to see what was going on. I managed to say "I'm really sorry for being a dumb tourist and wasting your time". They looked mildly disgusted. Good holiday though. Met some cool ex-homeless guy who had just been off heroin for his 5th year. We ended up talking to him for about an hour. I don't know why I'm telling this dumb story in a recovery thread but I have no life.


Sounds like a traumatic situation. Lifespan integration therapists can run a "PTSD protocol" (used for treating PTSD, the protocol is otherwise useful) and focus on this situation. To me, it has the energy of a traumatic and embarrassing situation.


----------



## tequila sunrise

Well i am happy that you are over with it but what you had wasnt the disorder anyway. You had dp experience. Not the disorder. What you're saying is just like telling someone with depression, "just be happy, i was sad the other day and i am recovered now! You can too"

Well, no. But thanks for the effort.


----------



## Xerei

In this thread: People bashing someone who recovered quickly.
Also ITT: People with the burdening ability to instantly tell that this wont work for them or anyone else. WILL YOU USE YHIS GIFT FOR GOOD OR EVIL?!
Alao itt: DP professors, clearly this guy has an entirely different DP, hes unique.


----------



## Xerei

sunjet said:


> Do you understand that here are people that have this for years. How you explain that.


And so what? So fuckin what? The dude's loggin on here, more positive than a magnet, tryin to help people, tellin ya'll how he beat DP/DR, and cause he did it in such a short time, you must dismiss it?

My philosophy of DP is quite simple, really...you're not unique, you're not a beautiful little snowflake, you're just like everyone else. You got some shitty years, months, weeks or days behind you, just like everyone else. You feel like shit, just like everyone else. Maybe you're anxious or depressed, just like everyone else. Catch my drift yet?

The reason this dude recovered so quickly, is cause he took steps to beat it as soon as it began. It didn't become a habit for him (obsessing, worrying etc). It's when it becomes a habit that it gets hard to beat..and it gets worse.

You've had it for years, big deal..so has a lot of the people here. I suggest you take the time to follow this dude's steps and see if YOU can't get any better. I know one thing for sure, negativity won't do shit for you. Been there, done that.

I rest my case.


----------



## Xerei

JayB said:


> Honestly, i think that anxiety is the true problem in most of the cases with d-people. I know this is only my personal experience, but i can't even imagine what would it be to be depersonalized without feeling any anxiety at all. I wouldn't give a single damn about feeling ''dped'' if i could just relax. Existential questions (manifestation of anxiety) and feelings of strangeness of my self are the things that are killing me right now, but i don't even notice them if i'm calm or 100% distracted. Still, i don't meet the criterias for any of the anxiety disorders. Because yes, you can be very anxious without having a specific disorder, it's not always black or white. I think the only reason i'm still dped to this day (after 10 months) is because i keep freaking out over my symptoms (or at least one particular symptom: feeling like the act of thinking itself is alien).A thought like ''it's weird to see with my eyes'' pops in my head then i obsess over the feeling and i nourish my dp's vicious cycle.


Spot on, brother!


----------



## Alan

I'm locking this as I don't see anything positive coming from it now, and it's a necro thread that should be allowed to die.


----------

